# Nub Worthy - show us your nubs



## marc in nola

No, not that nub - your nub-worthy cigar pics. I'll only nub those that I know aren't going to burn hot or smoke too harshly. This one was an Illusione 888 and it was awesome to the end.


----------



## jurgenph

i usually stop at the bandpoint, as that's where the flavors start to turn unenjoyable for me... but every now and then, i need to slide the band a bit lower 










J.


----------



## BigKrup444

Gurkha Ghost Exorcist, I might have gotten a little carried away. But I enjoyed it down to the last puff.:flame:


----------



## GA Gator

Mr Sam


----------



## Cardinal

Had to use my classy toothpick nub holder


----------



## CookieMonster

:mrgreen:


----------



## Montecristo#4

Enjoyed today! 3 years in the humidor. Amazing taste, great flavour, even burn. Who could ask for more?


----------



## Montecristo#4




----------



## jurgenph

Montecristo#4 said:


> View attachment 46557
> 
> Enjoyed today! 3 years in the humidor. Amazing taste, great flavour, even burn. Who could ask for more?


had the same stick today... unfortunately, mine had major construction and burn problems 

J.


----------



## JKlavins

Enjoyed this one thoroughly, I feel like Connecticut Wrappers are getting less attention nowadays.


----------



## procoelho

JKlavins said:


> Enjoyed this one thoroughly, I feel like Connecticut Wrappers are getting less attention nowadays.


Lovely cigar.....:yo:


----------



## waltah

2012 Camacho Liberty and Nica Rustica. The Liberty held on the the entire smoke with me waving it all over the place.


----------



## Cardinal

JKlavins said:


> Enjoyed this one thoroughly, I feel like Connecticut Wrappers are getting less attention nowadays.


Those are so delicious! I guess everyone is figuring it out because I cannot score a deal on them despite looking all over the web.



waltah said:


> 2012 Camacho Liberty and Nica Rustica. The Liberty held on the the entire smoke with me waving it all over the place.
> View attachment 46563


Deeeee-yam! Dat ash!


----------



## Merovius

A very mild Davidoff Millennium Robusto - not really my profile but I remembered likin these a few years back. Definitely nub worthy, firm and smooth til the end.


----------



## goodsticks

Burned diagonal the whole stick. I gave up fighting it after about the halfway mark and I'll be damned it stayed evenly diagonal the whole way down.


----------



## Sprouthog

A Padron 80th


----------



## Gerace716

Not the smallest nub but still


----------



## TCBSmokes

View attachment 83294


Nubville.


----------



## Cardinal

Last weekend I used a toothpick to get all the way to the end -


----------



## iatrestman

Merovius said:


> A very mild Davidoff Millennium Robusto - not really my profile but I remembered likin these a few years back. Definitely nub worthy, firm and smooth til the end.
> 
> You have a lot of cigar left there!


----------



## Merovius

iatrestman said:


> Merovius said:
> 
> 
> 
> A very mild Davidoff Millennium Robusto - not really my profile but I remembered likin these a few years back. Definitely nub worthy, firm and smooth til the end.
> 
> You have a lot of cigar left there!
> 
> 
> 
> Heh, probably. But when it starts to get those hot, charry notes I call it a day.
Click to expand...


----------



## Benton629

Sprouthog said:


> View attachment 46671
> A Padron 80th


You've just corrupted this newbie with that idea!


----------



## Sprouthog

Benton629 said:


> You've just corrupted this newbie with that idea!


Should've patented it. Enjoy.


----------



## Fuzzy

All my nub worthy cigars get smoked in my dedicated Danish freehand pipe. usually nothing left but ash so,,, nothing to take a picture of.


----------



## cutpaperglue

I would say I smoked this Illusione Rothchildes to the bitter end, but the nub was delicious and sweet.


----------



## Regiampiero

I guess I'm not the only one who's very thrifty!


----------



## Midnight_Ryder

La Perla Black Pearl


----------



## Incognito11

Took this MUWAT for all it was worth!
Pic shortly before it got the drill bit


----------



## gaggrouperguy

Surprised that it was able to balance


----------



## gaggrouperguy

At that point if you want to still smpke it I recommend putting it in a pipe. Ive done it before, but the strength is at the maxx


----------



## gaggrouperguy

Doesn't that burn your lips?


----------



## gaggrouperguy

Gerace716 said:


> View attachment 47621
> 
> Not the smallest nub but still


The longest ash ive seen in a while


----------



## gaggrouperguy

Sorry about the random seeming posts. I didn't know that when you clicked on reply I thought it ment reply to the person, not reply to thread. I would delete them, but I cant figure out how to.


----------



## tobaccoman

gaggrouperguy said:


> At that point if you want to still smpke it I recommend putting it in a pipe. Ive done it before, but the strength is at the maxx


True that.. I imagine a strong cigar in a pipe might kill you. kidding aside... cigar butts smoked in pipes are strong strong strong


----------



## Fuzzy

gaggrouperguy said:


> At that point if you want to still smpke it I recommend putting it in a pipe. Ive done it before, but the strength is at the maxx


I nub in a pipe all the time.


----------



## DanTheSmoker

AF Hemingway best seller


----------



## bmorrow

nubbed a herrera esteli the other day while watching my Vols beat UMass.


----------



## AuTechCoM

Finally nubed out a MUWAT 5x60... One of my all time favorites even better with at least 2 months rest on it.


----------



## beercritic

Smoked a WOAM down to less than 1/4 inch, this evening. Ouch! Well worth the singe.


----------



## Guitarist93

Smoked it a few puffs even after this!

And I think the I got the only Prensado ever made that had a PERFECT burn!


----------



## cutpaperglue

Couldn't find my tweezers for this Toraño lancero, so I improvised.

Good to the last drop!


----------



## Tgs679




----------



## Cool Breeze

Wow. Don't know how you guys do it. This is about as far as I go with them.
This was a DE Natural Big Dirt torpedo.


----------



## ubenumber2

great shots


----------



## pdq_wizzard




----------



## Buckeye Stogie

Chopstick nubbin


----------



## KungFumeta

Cheap CC, specially here in spain. This one has a particularly sweet and tasty finish and just couldn't put it down. Wish i'd gotten off my ass for a toothpick or a screw before I burnt my finger!


----------



## penna stogey

Love the Maduro......Great smoke


----------



## DogRockets

Ash didn't break once! Sam Leccia White given to me by @WNYTony in the Noob exchange.


----------



## TAB

Fuzzy said:


> All my nub worthy cigars get smoked in my dedicated Danish freehand pipe. usually nothing left but ash so,,, nothing to take a picture of.


My grandfather did the same, except he smoked cheap cigars (King Edward's, Swisher Sweets, White Owls) and he finished them in a corn cob pipe.

I don't see how you guys do it. Depending on the cigar (and its size), I usually stop with 2-3 finger's width remaining.


----------



## PSD4

That's all I wanted


----------



## Gunther7912

What a tasty stick. Still was able to have a couple more puffs before it was too hot to handle.


----------



## NorCalJaybird

Love these cigars! Amazing affordability, this was the Hemingway Short Story. My first ever. YUMMY!

Cheers
Jay


----------



## Mr.Draned

Smoked this one down to the last centimeters, never got bitter or too hot!


----------



## Billb1960

Dat's a nub!


----------



## TCBSmokes

NorCalJaybird said:


> Love these cigars! Amazing affordability, this was the Hemingway Short Story. My first ever. YUMMY!
> 
> Cheers
> Jay


That pic would look good on your site. The Stogie Toy in action.


----------



## Love Big Ashes

4 day kayak/camping trip along the Delaware River.


----------



## Matyoka

My latest creation... The remains of a Ramon Allones Grandes RE Spain:


----------



## Matyoka

Last week's smoke, no toothpick...


----------



## Matyoka

Two weeks ago


----------



## Colonel Lingus

La Tradicion Cubana Churchill


----------



## Colonel Lingus

Personal best.


----------



## rolexralph

waltah said:


> 2012 Camacho Liberty and Nica Rustica. The Liberty held on the the entire smoke with me waving it all over the place.
> View attachment 46563
> View attachment 46564


Lol did you smoke that while laying on your back


----------



## quazy50

Pudgy chuck. Man it was good.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elco69

Early '14 Cohiba Robusto


----------



## tonyzoc

Byron 3 Anos robusto



Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## elco69

Another Cohiba got nubbed ABR '14 Sig II


----------

